# Hiking with Teddy



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Teddy, my wether, usually gets used at the NWW Youth fair for a pack demonstration. He's still a bit of a brat, but is really getting much better about leading...etc. Even got him to walk through a rushing stream the other day, yay! I try to take him hiking every weekend. So far I've only missed a few.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Teddy looks very sweet...I want to kiss that face!

I'm still trying to teach my guys to walk on a lead.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Hah, when I first saw him too I wanted to give him a kiss too, he is an adorable laddie!

I found treats and consistency made my critters champs about leading. They still have their occasional moments when they find an especially tasty patch of greenery, and decide to put the brakes on! 

I would love to take my goats backpacking. I'd be worried though, unless said goats were sleeping in the tent with me. Why? Predators. I mean, I can get my bear bag o food high in a tree away from the tent, but goats can't go in trees, hah.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Thats cool!! and hes a handsome fellow!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , he is so cute  I love that face 
He looks like he knows he has a job to do too.


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

He does have a very kissable face! When we are hiking, he'll follow me anywhere. If he's being a brat I just take his leash off and start walking away. He always comes running


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

He's about as cute as they come. You are doing a great job working with him.


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------

